# Heelspur or overload?



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah this forum rocks.


...umm I honestly don't think anyone here is going to be able to give you any legitimate advice. We're all snowboards not doctors.

I personally don't get any pain like that when I ride.. if it's not a medical problem only thing I can think of would be pressure points from your boots. Proper fitting boots are a serious must.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok thanks anyways. I thought maybe someone experienced the same...

My boots rock. They are AWSM!!!


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

It could be your boots or your leg strength. Can't really tell you how to fix it.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

As said above if it's chronic pain see a doc. Have you tried insoles in your boots other than what they come with? Might help.


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

if you have flat feet, then that is DEF the problem, because after a while, your muscles will cramp up and just pull the fuck outta your leg/heel. i would reccomend you go to walmart and do the Dr. Scholls foot analizer thing. buy the insoles, and do these stretches when your boots are OFF before riding. 

1. stand facing a wall/locker or something, about four or so inches away from it.
2. bend your foot so its up against the wall 
3. lean forward for 20-30 seconds and repeat 5 or six times with each leg
4. this stretches your tendons in your back leg/heel region and with everything i mentioned, your problem should be fixed, 

i had the same problem for a while and after doing this i had little to no pain whatsoever


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

Karasene said:


> Proper fitting boots are a serious must.


this was also a problem for me, dont skimp out on boots, spend the money on what ever feels comfortable to you, not TOO tight, but snug fitting, and dont be cheap and buy too big so you have 'room to grow' because most board shops and shit have a 75%/50%/25% buy back program over the year you wear them


----------

